# New Stock



## Dmcgee (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm looking for a lighter stock for my varmit rifle its a Ruger M77 .243.
The factory stock that is on it is walnut and makes the gun fairly heavy, also I'm trying to not spend a lot of money if I can help it. Does anyone know a website or where i can find a cheap one or a used one.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Keep what is on there and get in shape... :beer: J/K - Unless you are climbing mountains, you will not notice the small difference.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Bell and Carlson stocks are going to be about your cheapest decent quality aftermarket stocks.

you got your Butler Creeks and Advanced Technology (ATI) stocks as well, but the quality isn't there as far as I am concerned.

Check out Gunbroker.com and search for stocks.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning,

Latch on to a Cabela's Shooting/Master catalog.
They carry several bands, so you can get an idea what you may like.

:wink:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

check boyds gun stocks of mitchell sd, they have a website with pictures of stocks for particular models.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

I second Boyd's gunstocks of Mitchell!!!! they do a great job


----------

